# Discussion on Muzzleloaders exploding



## one_shot (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a semi auto 40 cal. blow up, because a piece of casting broke off & lodged in the barrel. Thank God, I was not injured. I was paranoid the next few times firing the 40 cal after the repair.  
 What would think the cause for a muzzleloader to blow up ?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 21, 2010)

In the case of the Savage, the manufacturer recommends smokeless powder. You load a little too much of that and the CUP goes In the case of the CVA guns, the manufacturer (according to an article) does not even proof the barrels. Weak steel (foreign) plus the magnum loads = boom!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 21, 2010)

One could blow up a muzzle loader several different ways all envolving not paying attention to what one is doing and or overloading.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, a rookie mistake could mess up your whole day.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 21, 2010)

A fellow told me he messed up the barrel on his brand new optima. He said the 4th shot he blowed the sights off! He said he shot 200 gr. 777/ 290 gr. sabots in it & it kicked like crazy! He had asked a friend what he shot,didn't pay attention & made a mistake. He later read the owners manual & knew what went wrong!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 21, 2010)

well yeah...


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Light load*



one_shot said:


> A fellow told me he messed up the barrel on his brand new optima. He said the 4th shot he blowed the sights off! He said he ot 200 gr. 777/ 290 gr. sabots in it & it kicked like crazy! He had asked a friend what he shot,didn't pay attention & made a mistake. He later read the owners manual & knew what went wrong!



The manufacturer is supposed to "proof" each barrel  with a double charge. So for a CVA optima it should have already been fired with 300 grains of powder, under a 350 grain lead slug to "proof" that it would hold up to the suggested load. One of the gun writers suggests that CVA does not proof thier barrels and that they can get away with it because they are not made in USA. I only know that the first muzzleloader I ever bought was a CVA. It failed to fire soon after I got it. Did not have enough strength in the hammer to pop a percussion cap. I took it to a gunsmith who fixed it. The smith told me that the sear had worn out.
It had worn out with less tha 100 rounds shot from the barrel. According to the gunsmith the sear wore out because it was manufactured from inferior grade (soft) steel. I have not bought CVA products again.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the problems with muzzleloaders is that there is no industry standard for pressure testing the way there is for centerfire guns.   That is how CVA let bad batches of barrels get imported (that went boom).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2010)

Most of the muzzleloader explosions are likely from overloading, double loading, or not seating the bullet down on the powder charge. An open space between the powder and projectile is a major recipe for disaster. And there is absolutely no reason that I see to pour 150 grains of powder in a rifle unless it's like a .72 caliber. I've killed many, many deer with 75-90 grain loads and they don't get any deader with more powder.


----------



## one_shot (Feb 21, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most of the muzzleloader explosions are likely from overloading, double loading, or not seating the bullet down on the powder charge. An open space between the powder and projectile is a major recipe for disaster. And there is absolutely no reason that I see to pour 150 grains of powder in a rifle unless it's like a .72 caliber. I've killed many, many deer with 75-90 grain loads and they don't get any deader with more powder.



I agree! (Maybe 90 -110 gr. to add a little yardage)


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 21, 2010)

tv_racin_fan said:


> One could blow up a muzzle loader several different ways all envolving not paying attention to what one is doing and or overloading.



Bingo!!!!! not paying attention to what one is doing . I've shoot'n ML's for 30 plus years , competitively 15 yrs of those 30. What I seen over the years at the range would make me fall to my knee's. Just as of tv_racing_fan said not paying attention to what one is doing. I witness a ram rod going threw ones hand as he was seating the patched ball. I've seen powder charges going off while pouring a charge down a hot ciders in a barrel. Ram Rods left in the barrel while going up to the firing line, double ball, double charges, shooting wrong grain powder in a 54 cal. Like 3-F and I mean as  much 3-F as a person would us as 2-F in a 54 cal.  Storing there powder in wrong containers, wrong material used for patching material & not seating the ball or bullet firmly on the charge.

All this could be solved by, paying attention or properly shown the ropes. Marking the ram rod were your charge & bullet/ball is properly seated helps, I do this, not be destracted by others. Making a habit is another safe way "powder, patch and ball". When I started I had this marked on my shooting box "Powder, Patch & Ball".


----------



## RickD (Feb 21, 2010)

DonArkie said:


> Bingo!!!!! not paying attention to what one is doing . I've shoot'n ML's for 30 plus years , competitively 15 yrs of those 30. What I seen over the years at the range would make me fall to my knee's. Just as of tv_racing_fan said not paying attention to what one is doing. I witness a ram rod going threw ones hand as he was seating the patched ball. I've seen powder charges going off while pouring a charge down a hot ciders in a barrel. Ram Rods left in the barrel while going up to the firing line, double ball, double charges, shooting wrong grain powder in a 54 cal. Like 3-F and I mean as  much 3-F as a person would us as 2-F in a 54 cal.  Storing there powder in wrong containers, wrong material used for patching material & not seating the ball or bullet firmly on the charge.
> 
> All this could be solved by, paying attention or properly shown the ropes. Marking the ram rod were your charge & bullet/ball is properly seated helps, I do this, not be destracted by others. Making a habit is another safe way "powder, patch and ball". When I started I had this marked on my shooting box "Powder, Patch & Ball".



Now this makes sense..I hunt with a 30+ year old flintlock  .54 cal and I have never seen the need to shoot more than 80 grains of 2F in it..Even if I did screw up and double charge it I doubt it would blow up..


----------



## Son (Feb 21, 2010)

In my .45 CVA I use 90 grains with Barnes bullets. Decks em good, longest shot so far was 80 yards.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

When I bought my first muzzleloading rifle the old guy told me two things that I have stuck with.

One) Proof the barrel (mine was a kit) by loading a double charge and double patched ball fired remotely.

Two) When ever possible use a range rod (range rod is longer and stronger than the ram rod that came with it with a LARGE ball on the end that should a charge go boom when loading the rod wont go thru your hand as the ball will push the hand out of the way).


----------



## FrontierGander (Mar 2, 2010)

with an 80gr charge and a short started projectile or an accidental double load CAN Explode your barrel, check this out,
http://gandersmuzzleloadingblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/rush-it-this-could-happen-to-you.html


----------

